# Menlo Park, CA: Moving, need new group!



## Enforcer (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm a 29-year-old gamer and am moving to Menlo Park with my (non-gaming) wife at the end of this month. She has a new job at Stanford University Hospital, while I'm seeking a job as a wine director for a fine dining restaurant in the area.

I've played D&D and other games since 6th grade and run a D&D 4e campaign for my current group which has been phenomenal (see details about the game in my sig). I've also recently played Savage Worlds (primarily Deadlands), D&D 3.5, and Shadowrun 4e. I have experience with White Wolf games (Exalted 1e and 2e, oWoD), A Game of Thrones (d20 and the new Green Ronin), Dragon Age RPG, and I'm generally willing to give anything a try to long as it's fun.

I'm looking for a group of other socially-well-adjusted adults who enjoy gaming and having a good time with friends. I would prefer a group that is non-smoking at the table (if people go outside for a cigarette, that's no issue for me), and I do drink in moderation (I'm a Certified Sommelier after all), but can respect a no-alcohol policy with the right group of gamers.

If it really matters, I do prefer D&D 4.0 to 3.5, especially as a DM, but I prefer gamers who aren't edition war zealots above both.


----------



## cdrcjsn (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamekastle in Santa Clara is about 10 minutes away by car and has a very active gaming community.

Game Kastle - Hobby Games & Collectibles

I'd suggest you join the Living Forgotten Realms campaign and meet people.  After a while, you can figure out who you enjoy gaming with and can ask around for a proper home game if that's what you want.


----------



## Enforcer (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool, I'll certainly check them out. Thank you for the link!


----------



## Zaximus (Jun 12, 2010)

I wholly recommend Game Kastle as well.  I'm fairly new to D&D and everyone I've played with here is friendly and generally awesome.  They have RPGA events most days of the week (see Warhorn for signups) and most people I've played with are generally awesome.  It was absolutely packed last Wednesday for the first Encounters game.

If you are looking to find games to play in, Game Kastle appears to be the best bet I've found in San Jose/Santa Clara.  And, if you're looking to DM another game, I'd love to jump headfirst into a campaign!

Best of luck!


----------

